# What Languages Do You Speak?



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 15, 2008)

I speak English and Spanish. I'm a pretty good spanish speaker for having only taken two years of it so far. Languages just click with me.

Mi Pokemon favorito es un globo morado con un nuve en la cabeza. No tiene un a boca, pero hay un X amarillo en la cara. Tiene dos cordeles para piernas y dos corazones amarillos en los. Es muy adorable, no?


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Hablas mas de una idioma? (Do you speak more than one language?)*

English. Slovenian. I can understand written Croatian, Serbian, and Bosnian and semi-understand them spoken. I could survive speaking German (maybe).


----------



## Gooberdued (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Hablas mas de una idioma? (Do you speak more than one language?)*

I'm learning Chinese, but other than that I only speak English.

Yes, I know, typical monolingual American.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 15, 2008)

I speak English and am (slowly but surely) learning German.

Would love to learn Finnish, Croatian, and Dutch someday.


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 15, 2008)

I only speak English, but I'd like to learn Italian someday.

I know a couple words in other languages, if that counts.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 15, 2008)

I speak English, and both Spanish and Mandarin reasonably well.

I also know many words and phrases from other languages...

And can understand basic spoken Cantonese.


----------



## Gooberdued (Jul 15, 2008)

link008 said:


> Mandarin reasonably well.


Ni hao. Wo xi huan Weezing. :P

Thats all I can remeber basically from my classes at school.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 15, 2008)

I know English fluently, of course. And Spanish. But I am only able to speak it, I can't really read it that well. I mean, I _can_ read it, but it takes a lot of effort. The same goes for writing in it. 

Let me try writing something in Spanish: "Hola. Yo soy Arylett. Mi favorito Pokemon son Poochyena y Growlithe. El Espanol mio no es muy bueno. Yo puedo habla lo bien, pero scribiendo lo es muy difficult para me." Sorry if I spelled anything wrong, I don't know how to spell things properly. (Also, "difficult" is in there in English because I really can't spell it in Spanish.)

Also, I learned a bit of Latin, but not too much really. That class did not help me learn much, everyone just slacked off. So I switched into Spanish, so hopefully I can improve my writing and reading.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 15, 2008)

Uh, right now I can speak English and Pig-Latin, with a bit of french too. Although, what I would really like to learn is Japanese. (Hehe, I am Dragon_night-dono!)


----------



## Foxsundance (Jul 15, 2008)

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> (Also, "difficult" is in there in English because I really can't spell it in Spanish.)


"dificil"

I know English fluently, but Spanish gives me trouble sometimes. I can read and write it pretty well, and understand it more or less perfectly, but speaking it is a problem. I have trouble with some words and expressing what I want to, leading to me just pausing and staring blankly, getting very frustrated. It's pretty sad because I'm hispanic.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 15, 2008)

Thank you. I'll make a mental note of that.

You seem to have the opposite problem that I do. I am also Hispanic, so I should be able to write and read it! But um, not so properly.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jul 15, 2008)

English, Swedish, some French.

Going to pick up Chinese soon, since after all, I would be a disappointment if I didn't.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 15, 2008)

English, obviously. Completely fluent.
French. Semi-fluent.
A bit of Spanish
Tiny amounts of German, Dutch and Japanese.
Greek. Hooray!

I'd speak some Greek here, but, you know, it might kind of annoy people.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 15, 2008)

I can speak English and Moronese rather well. Also: 'Mi chiamo ultraviolet.' :D
I want to learn french though. *is jealous of MD*


----------



## Music Dragon (Jul 15, 2008)

ultraviolet said:


> I can speak English and Moronese rather well. Also: 'Mi chiamo ultraviolet.' :D
> I want to learn french though. *is jealous of MD*


Mais qu'est-ce que vous dites? Vous avez de la jalousie? Ah, mon pauvre cerf!


----------



## @lex (Jul 15, 2008)

Err... Swedish and English. That's that. I've read Spanish for a few years, but it's been a few years. I did learn the basics of French and German, too, but that was even more years ago :P


----------



## Music Dragon (Jul 15, 2008)

@lex said:


> Err... Swedish and English.


Haha, hoho, heeeheeee...!


----------



## Iwakuma (Jul 15, 2008)

English, Japanese, Arabic, and some French (taking it in school).

I'd love to learn Chinese, but I don't know any good way of learning it.  I can't find any classes here, and the language books I could pull up kind of sucked. :|


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 15, 2008)

English, French, Portuguese and Dutch. Can understand Spanish and German if it's spoken slowly because they're quite similar to Portuguese and Dutch respectively.
I used to learn Japanese before I realized it was pretty useless to me but I still know a couple of words. Also took Latin classes, hard as hell, stopped after one mandatory year.

Hoping to learn Russian in the near future.


----------



## Maron (Jul 15, 2008)

Swedish and English, I´m pretty good at Spanish too.
I can say some few words in French and Japanese.


----------



## IcySapphire (Jul 15, 2008)

English (My name is IcySapphire)-my native tongue
Spanish (Me llamo Icysapphire)-somewhat fluent, but still need a dictionary
a little Japanese (Watashi wa IcySapphire)


----------



## Timmy (Jul 15, 2008)

English :(

I fucking suck at grasping new languages and the Spanish lessons at school weren't frequent enough to learn alot. It was about.. 2 lessons every 2 weeks.
Lame!!

Buut I do keep finding myself understanding little bits of spoken Japanese and going "OOO I UNDERSTOOD THAT" then facepalming because.. srsly that's just facepalm worthy D:


----------



## Belmont (Jul 15, 2008)

English, Small amounts of German and French and I can read and carry out small conversations in Russian.


----------



## zaxly100 (Jul 15, 2008)

English and Spanish.  I don't remember most of the spanish i learned except for numbers and colors!


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 15, 2008)

I only fluently speak English, although I'm... _okay_ at French and I know a little bit of Spanish. I know how to say 'welcome' and 'thank you' in Scottish Gaelic and uh that's really it. xD


----------



## Altmer (Jul 15, 2008)

Fluent in gibberish.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 15, 2008)

English.

... What, you expected more? I wish ;~;

I'm taking French this coming year in high school, and when I was in kindergarten we had a Spanish class (and I also had a computer game designed to teach basic Spanish as well as a book called "1000 words in Spanish" or something of the sort), so I know a _little_ basic Spanish. I knew more when I was younger.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 15, 2008)

Foxsundance said:


> I can read and write it pretty well, and understand it more or less perfectly, but speaking it is a problem. I have trouble with some words and expressing what I want to, leading to me just pausing and staring blankly, getting very frustrated.


I'm like that too, except I'm not Hispanic. :p

I want to learn way too many languages now...
Dutch, French, Russian, Japanese, Italian, Catalan, Arabic and 1 Indian language, preferably south or east.



			
				IcySapphire said:
			
		

> a little Japanese (Watashi wa IcySapphire)


_link008 desu._ seems to be a bit more common to me. But maybe I just watch too much anime subbed. XP


----------



## Ramsie (Jul 15, 2008)

I speak English fluently, and I've had about one and a half years of French from school. (Really just one because about half of my freshman year was what I had learned it eighth grade). I can read it and write it, but my teacher didn't concentrate really on speaking it and my classmates were no help whatsoever so I usually speak French really slowly. I also know maybe... ten words in Spanish.

I'd like to learn some others languages; I just don't know what.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 15, 2008)

Norwegian, English and a few French, Italian and Japanese words.


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Jul 15, 2008)

I speak English, 1337SP33K, and troll. I also speak fluent Team Rocket's Meowth. =3


----------



## Kaito (Jul 15, 2008)

I am fluent in English, as it is my first language. I have seriously choppy French, and pretty decent Spanish. I am confident that I would be able to hold a conversation in Spanish; probably not an intelligent or fast paced one, but I have near perfect grammar, and my vocabulary is ever expanding.


----------



## Murkrow (Jul 15, 2008)

Fluent in English and Welsh.
Learning French, German and Latin.


----------



## Harlequin (Jul 15, 2008)

I've always wanted to be able to speak Welsh. It'd be kind of neat but it's not really in my top five PRIORITIES IN LIFE so I'm probably never going to learn it.


----------

